# E. Branch of the Au Gres



## OnPoint (Aug 2, 2009)

I have a vacation day on Friday, and was thinking of heading up to the East Branch of the Au Gres. Does anyone have any info on the conditions, or do you think it will be fishable by Friday? Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

That's an unmentionable bud. You might a get a pm about it but I dought it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## OnPoint (Aug 2, 2009)

I apologize, I did not know


----------



## jacks300ultra (Mar 24, 2011)

That's what I figured, just thought I would let you know. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

OnPoint said:


> I have a vacation day on Friday, and was thinking of heading up to the East Branch of the Au Gres. Does anyone have any info on the conditions, or do you think it will be fishable by Friday? Any help would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Go to the surf and pier section and ask for conditions at singing bridge. Technically the same, but within the rules. Besides, your just asking for conditions, not holes or a report


----------



## wakinnwhitt (May 6, 2014)

few cars at the bridge on 55, water is high.


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Waters been very high lately, lots of fish have probably pushed wayyy up and are scattered. Despite what Mr. Smith seems to think you probably won't get much of a report in the pier forum either. When I got back into fishing a few years back I only had a faded memory of where spots were and what roads to take. 

You're going to learn rivers like the East Branch by putting time in, walking farther then the rest, watching the weather, and likely getting skunked a few times. People tend to be far more willing to chat and share info. when you see them a ways off the beaten path on a river; often regardless of how the fishing is going.

Also just googled where Beaverton is....really? Gas prices suck but you're not far off at all. I've had plenty of trips to the EB where it was blown or frozen after a 2 1/2 hour drive. Hell just got back from a trip like that.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

For what it is worth, "the Branch" isn't frozen, or blown out, right now. :evilsmile


----------

